# What is Paph. Vinicolor?



## Lint (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello,

what exactly is a Paph. Vinicolor? Is it just a really dark Maudiae or is this a complex hybrid, like for example 2 dark Maudiaes crossed and from the offspring the darkest two crossed again or selfed, etc.?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 7, 2011)

A vinicolor Paph is simply a descriptor to indicate a very dark, wine colored "Maudiae type" hybrid. Maudiae type hybrids contain some mix of Paphs from section Barbata (sometimes with a small dose of other species here or there), and they aren't restricted to the primary hybrid actually called Paph Maudiae (lawrenceanum x callosum). Although Paph Maudiae can come in vini. Maudiae types are usually broken down by color into albums (green, white, and yellow), vinicolors (wine color to nearly black), coloratums (red, green, brown, white), and flames (similar to coloratum but with a red dorsal).


----------



## labskaus (Apr 7, 2011)

Vinicolor is nothing but a colour designation. At your local store or home depot its just any dark Maudiae-type hybrid. At your trusted orchid nursery you may be lucky and get a name with it, esp. if the grower is a breeder as well.


----------



## Lint (Apr 7, 2011)

I.e. it could be anything from a real Maudiae to 100 generations of interbred Maudiaes with the occasional other species mixed in... Great. :/

I was afraid it would be like this. Thank you for clarifying!

Here is my plant, BTW:










P.S.: You must be the Ernie from that Paph. kolopakingii picture I keep stumbling over on Google?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 7, 2011)

Well whadya know. Search for Paph kolopakingii and you get a picture of me. How flattering.  For the record, that is Chuck Acker's 'Riopelle' division when we awarded it a CCE in Chicago. That is a pic of me trying to carry it to my car without anyone noticing.


----------



## etex (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice Maudiae-love the dorsal!!


----------



## Lint (Apr 7, 2011)

It's hard to go unnoticed with such a plant! Although if you grow it even bigger you can probably hide behind it completely.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice dark flower. I like Ernie's attempt at the 5-Finger discount too! :ninja:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2011)

:rollhappy:

What I learned about this group of Paphs was that they are either vinicolor or coloratums: vinicolor referring to the darker red ones, and coloratum referring to the lighter, more green & brown ones. Is this term, coloratum, not used anymore?

Nice vinicolor, BTW, Lint!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice vini... Love it...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 7, 2011)

Technically speaking, a vinicolor paph carries the genes from callosum "Sparkling Burgundy" which are responsible for the purple color. Additionally, the color should pretty well saturate the flower. What you have is a true vinicolor. Other dark genes come from callosum "Jac" and callosum "Ebon", (which some people...well, at least one person, consider to be a separate species, viniferum). These plants will have some green in them, particularly at the base of the dorsal. Of course, many vinicolors will have genes from both types of callosum. Other species help to reinforce the darkness or give it certain tones...for example, mastersianum gives varnished, warmer reddish tones. I for one love the vinicolors...you have a nice one!


----------

